# Suddenly Limping



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I wish you luck with that. It sounds like time for brain games for you and Buck. I am glad you killed two birds with one stone and the vet didn't find anything big.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank goodness its nothing serious! I agree with the check up to be sure he is ok. You would have spend days worrying and now we know he is a ok! Good luck with the potty walks! He is going to build up lots of energy quick!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Buck and poor you for having the job of keeping an active dog on 'hold' LOL!
Glad they didn't find anything major! (Cruciate ligament damage) Hope it will only be a short time before he gives his possum 'friendemy' hell again! LOL!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor Buck! Sending healing hugs to him! Maybe some puzzles toys and nose work games would be useful too.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hopefully, these 7 days will be easier than the atomic bomb energy build up of the spay recovery. He sorely (ha!) resented being leashed then. Brain game suggestions, welcome!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

We are hoping for a quick recovery, Buck! Something like this is hard because you just wish you knew what happened. A few years ago I was in the backyard and watched as my Great Dane ran into a tree chasing a squirrel. Immediate limping that then got worse the next day. I thought a shoulder injury but after an xray it was determined to be a torsion fracture in one of her toes. I know I would have always wondered what happened had I not been standing there. Best wishes for an easy week of rest!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dang! It's hard to keep them quiet. I'm so sorry about poor Buck. This happens. I can't tell you how many times my Dobe wound up limping because of his crazy antics...tearing around, probably over stretching a muscle. I bet that's what Buck probably did. Glad the vet doesn't see anything more serious. But that week (and hopefully not longer) will be a bit challenging for you. You could probably teach him things he can do from a stand still like watch you or something else fun. My son taught his dog to nod up and down when he asks her a question in an obvious question-like tone. It's hilarious. In fact, when Jose` is watching her, he'll do it too! He also taught her to sneeze. The problem is that sometimes his cues aren't _quite _discernible to her. One cue might mean to do several things and she'll just try one, then the other until she gets it right but sometimes she hits on the right one first try but he sort of has to do it and she watches first. lol. But she is fairly good at these things. Fun. So, there are some little tricks you could dream up to teach him without him having to move around much. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sure he didn't tear any ligaments or he would have been screaming as the vet manipulated the leg. He seems to be walking better this AM, but it may be the effect of yesterday's shot. PB, That would be hilarious if I could teach him to nod his head. Side to side would be useful for him!
I wanted to post this to affirm forum guidance on limping, with or without a vet visit: restrict activity and evaluate progress after a week.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry that Buck has an injury! It will be a job to keep him physically quiet for a whole week -- good luck!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope Buck is feeling better quickly. It's frustrating when our pets are hurt and don't understand they are being treated to heal properly when they just want to get back to their normal routine.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That must be hard on a young, exuberant dog ! I hope the week goes by fast and Buck heals quickly !


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I was getting more and more nervous as I was reading, but I'm so thankful to find out Buck will be okay. 7 days sure is a long time, but you both will get through it. The vet never gave you any idea of how it could have happened?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no...if he tore ligaments or broke something, you're right. he'd be in a lot of pain and he would probably have some swelling going on. These guys just twist something or strain a muscle and it's often better in a few days or a week. Let's hope it's just that. Crossing my fingers. How's he feeling today?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck is doing much better today. Thanks for asking. In fact, the limp is barely noticeable! He was very affronted to have to be on the leash in the yard. We have had non-stop rain and the leash did help me keep him out of the deeper puddles and muddy spots. As to how the injury happened, I have no idea. I didn't see him take a leap or a roll and come out limping. The injury is to his right front leg, the forearm or wrist area, so he could have knocked it. His other tests were normal and other than his temp limp, he's in great shape.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, whew! Thanks for the update. I'm happy to learn that it was just a temporary soreness. I can imagine that you're very happy too. Oh and let's not forget Buck! LOL. He no doubt is happy and ready to zoom. Yikes!:ahhhhh:


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Poor Buck, and you too of course. I'm with your husband on vet visits, where as DH has more of a "let's wait and see" kind of approach. They must wonder why we don't let them run and play sometimes.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't know if he is going to need a full week or a few days. I will probably see how he is doing after three days and then check with the vet about reducing his anti-inflammatory to once a day, still keeping him on a leash outside. My husband is so funny about our dogs. He would really prefer not to have a dog, but once we do, he is besotted. He also knows his sports injuries, so there was no way a "wait and see" would do with a hitch in Buck's giddyup. I try to have an informed "wait and see", but I am beginning to wonder if that is worth the emotional cost of worrying?


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Does his Daddy have to lift him in and out of bed? I hope Buck gets better soon, Lola wants to visit, run, and frolick!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

So hoping Buck's recovery continues apace, Mfmst! He sounds like a dynamo !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

All better and back to thundering around with me in our muddy, wet yard.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

So happy to hear that Buck is back to his usual self!

VQ


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Good news!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yay!!!!


----------

